# Closing One Eye



## dwarfcricket

So, I don't have a whole lot of information about my little cockatiel Chico. He's a rescue bird - his previous owner had a few bad accidents with him and he now is a little scared of hands (at first), men, and his feet are permanently disfigured now. Poor baby! But he's very sweet and he's taken a liking to me (which is why I now have him. We just sorta fell in love).

SO - I'm not sure how old he is. But, I've noticed recently he's been closing his left eye sometimes while leaving the other open. He tends to do it when he's a bit relaxed, and just hanging out. There has been no discharge, or discoloring, and he doesn't seem discontent in any other way (i.e. no hanging out at the bottom of the cage, etc.)

What could be the reasons behind this? I've never heard of a cockatiel closing an eye due to being relaxed and comfortable. Usually it's a sign of cataracts or infection, isn't it? But I see no other problems that would lead me to believe it was something serious. I will probably take him to a vet regardless, but I just wanted to get some feedback from other cockatiel owners!

Thank you!


----------



## dude

Haven't noticed my Dude doing this... hmmm it sounds kind of cute. Like their trying to sleep but want to stay awake incase they miss anything...hahaha...

Sorry I am of no help. But thought i`d throw in that I haven't noticed it in my bird.


----------



## AlbyPepper

A vet check certainly wouldn't hurt. If your bird is calm and relaxed, it may be doing what mine do. When all is quiet and my little ones are sleepy or relaxed, they close one eye, and sometimes tuck a leg up as if ready for sleep. It is like they are 'half asleep' hehe, with one eye open to keep an eye out for danger or something exciting. I have never worried about mine doing this. I feel quite proud that my little ones are so relaxed with me.


----------



## AlbyPepper

dude said:


> Haven't noticed my Dude doing this... hmmm it sounds kind of cute. Like their trying to sleep but want to stay awake incase they miss anything...hahaha...
> 
> Sorry I am of no help. But thought i`d throw in that I haven't noticed it in my bird.


It doesn't sound like your little racing car slows down enough to do the relaxed, one eye shut thing. He is too busy warning you of impending fires, isnt he?


----------



## Siobhan

Freddie doesn't do this, but Clyde does. When he's snuggling and I'm petting his face (that's what he likes) he closes one eye but not the other until he gets REALLY relaxed, and then he closes both. And then he jerks his eyes open like a little kid who's insisting "I'm not tired!" Freddie does sort of let his eyelids go to half-mast when he really likes the scritching, but I usually don't scritch to suit him and he has to peep at me and peck me to correct me.


----------



## Ezzie

I read somewere that tiels (and other birds) do this so they can relax, But still be alert for danger. It sounds normal to me.

If he was holding the SAME eye closed constantly (not just relaxed) then i would worry, For now it just sounds natural and normal, My two do this as well


----------



## dude

AlbyPepper said:


> It doesn't sound like your little racing car slows down enough to do the relaxed, one eye shut thing. He is too busy warning you of impending fires, isnt he?


 LOL... AlbyPepper. You have a way with words that cracks me up every time I read something you write... hahaha

Yes I think my bird is psychic. He warns me of fires that haven't even happened yet. Hahaha


----------



## dwarfcricket

Oh yay! Thank you all for the advice! I might take him to the vet anyway... just in case. But it sounds like it's nothing to worry about!


----------



## cockatiel1977

nothing to worry about a few of mine do it all the time. They are just semi relaxed and keeping an eye on everything at the same time. Either that or they are drunk


----------

